# Corrupt JPG photos



## ollie66 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi i have some old photos i found, they seem to be corrupted.

When i open them theres nothing but a grey screen that shows, i attached to a pic to show what it looks like.

There seems to be a small black bar on the top where part of the picture is, also if i open them in infranview it shows what the picture is in
 thumbnails, but not when you try to view it, if that makes sense.

If anyone here knows how to fix corrupt JPG images, that would be great.


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2012)

What are you opening the photos with?

Had the memory card been formatted in the camera that you are using to take the photos, before you started taking photos?

If the image files are indeed corrupted image data files, there is no fixing them.

It looks like the card controllers File Allocation Table (FAT) doesn't know where each of the image dat files begins and ends,

Best practices with memory cards and digital cameras:

Don't use the memory card to 'store' images long term.
Do not delete photos in the camera, unless you know you will come nowhere near filling the card.
At the end of each shooting day, or shooting session -
upload the images
verify they uploaded successfuly
back up the image data files
verify the backup was also successful
put the memory card back in the camera and re-format the memory card.

Re-formatiing the card in the camera resets the FAT so it knows all the memory locations on the card are again available.


----------



## ollie66 (Jun 9, 2012)

KmH said:


> What are you opening the photos with?
> 
> Had the memory card been formatted in the camera that you are using to take the photos, before you started taking photos?
> 
> ...



They were already on the computer, probably uploaded years ago.

I was just wondering if there was someway to view them, because you can see the whole image in thumbnails, so it must be there somewhat.


----------



## KmH (Jun 9, 2012)

When was the last time you defragmented your hard drive, and did other routine computer and file maintanence?


----------



## ollie66 (Jun 9, 2012)

KmH said:


> When was the last time you defragmented your hard drive, and did other routine computer and file maintanence?



All the time.


----------

